# Just wanted to share: Miracle



## riverstonegoats (Apr 24, 2011)

For anyone that has sick or weak kids at the moment... just wanted to share what happened with me.

My little ND first freshener had twins, that were very tiny and weak (possibly premature, we were not sure of breeding date).

They both did well at first, nursing and walking a bit. Then, overnight, one of them really went downhill. She was barely responsive at all in the morning, and we ended up taking her inside. I used hot water bottles to help warm her up, as she couldn't maintain body temperature at all.

I spent all day from 5 am to 8 pm trying to get anything at all into her. Gatorade, electrolytes from my kid kit, colostrum, milk, molasses on her tongue, anything! She never tried to suckle on anything and I only saw her swallow maybe 3 out of every 15 squirts with the syringe we were using all day.

By 8 pm, she was still barely moving. I left to go to the store, to try to find something to attempt to tube feed her (I'm very afraid of trying this, I don't know what I'm doing and don't want to hurt her, but I thought at this point she was already as good as dead). I cried in the car on the way there, couldn't find anything to work at the store, but while I was still looking my mom sent me a text.

She got her to drink! She didn't do anything differently, but I supposed something finally clicked. Once we got her to drink a little, her improvement was miraculously quick. So she named herself. Miracle. She is as good as can be, now, and will definitely make it! She is even kind of house trained... we take her outside and she goes to the bathroom every time we put her on grass!

Anyway, I just wanted to share and hope this helps if anyone else is in a hopeless looking situation. Goats are really amazing, and I can't believe how much they can teach us.

Picture of Miracle soon after her miraculous recovery... still with some sticky molasses around her mouth!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

awwwwwwww glad Miracle is ok  

Its hard when we lose baby goats..hard on the heart, but somehow we pull through. I think the does recover better than we do as goat mommies and daddies! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

What a cutie. You sound like a patient and resourceful goat mama. Glad you got her turned around.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, what a cutie pie! A very appropriate and pretty name for her too.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Ohhh! How wonderful little Miracle made it! She is most appropriately named! Congrats on your beautiful little goatie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...so happy Miracle is OK.... :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How cute is she! I am so glad she made it! Love her name!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

This is great! She is so adorable! I am so happy she is doing well now and is healthy. What alot of work you did for her! :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so glad she is alive and healthy :leap: She is SOOOOOO CUTE!! Glad you saved her :hi5: :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

omg omg omg she is so stinking cute!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad to hear it when they pull through. I've lost a couple of newborns directly after birth, and fought really hard to save one with FKS. Its hard when you lose (stayed up 24 hours with that one and we still lost.) It is SO nice to hear when some make it, and especially when someone cares so hard! I had to do that with a pair of premie twins and they were doing really bad all night and then made a sudden turn around with just about identical care. Had some issues with my first set of quads as well because they were SO TINY! But they turned around within a few hours. Congrats!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Your story gives me hope and inspiration to keep working as hard as possible even when it seems there is no hope. Thanks little Miracle! :hi5:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

She is ADORABLE!! Congrats on pulling her through.


----------



## pop5 (Oct 20, 2011)

had me in tears reading your post... aaww she's so cute with a beautiful name too, i'm so happy for you and miracle :hug:


----------

